# Ideas for cod fillet



## redrabbit (May 17, 2007)

Hello everybody.

I bought some frozen cod fillets at the weekend.  Not sure how to cook them though.

I had an idea of roasting them in chopped tomatoes for about 20 minutes, or do you think that is too much?

2 main points:

- MUST be healthy, i.e. no fats, or sugars
- should be easy and quick as I'm not that great at cooking.

Thanks guys!!


----------



## GotGarlic (May 17, 2007)

Hi, redrabbit. Here's a recipe for cod with tomatoes from the Food Network: Recipes : Cod with Fennel, Dill and Tomato : Food Network 

It does include a couple of tablespoons of olive oil for sauteing the vegetables, but olive oil is a healthy fat, and in fact, some fat in the diet is necessary so your body can absorb fat-soluble vitamins, like A, D, E, and K.

Hope this is helpful.


----------



## redrabbit (May 17, 2007)

GotGarlic said:
			
		

> Hi, redrabbit. Here's a recipe for cod with tomatoes from the Food Network: Recipes : Cod with Fennel, Dill and Tomato : Food Network
> 
> It does include a couple of tablespoons of olive oil for sauteing the vegetables, but olive oil is a healthy fat, and in fact, some fat in the diet is necessary so your body can absorb fat-soluble vitamins, like A, D, E, and K.
> 
> Hope this is helpful.



Thank you!

Yes, I know about healthy fats, I eat peanuts, peanut butter, oily fish, to get my healthy fats.  I don't mind a bit of oil here and there.


----------



## redrabbit (May 17, 2007)

Do you think Marjoram, basil, or mixed herbs would go well with the fish.  That's the only spices I have at the moment.

Just need to decide on whether to have rice or potatoes!


----------



## csalt (May 17, 2007)

Basil would be fine, or the mixed herbs.

What about a grating of fresh cheese over the vegs? say broccoli? cheese goes well with fish and with vegs.


----------



## BreezyCooking (May 17, 2007)

Cod is not exactly a "fat" fish, so using a "healthy" fat like olive oil wouldn't be out of place or taste.

My favorite simple ways of using cod is dipping in buttered (or in your case oiled) crumbs & baking until done; using the same method but cutting the fish into sticks to make homemade healthy baked "fish sticks"; baking the cod & topping with warmed salsa.


----------



## Caine (May 17, 2007)

Didn't we already do a cod recipe thread? Let me look. I'll be right back.

I'm back, and my pornographic memory has not failed me. Check out ISO spicy asian dish with cod


----------



## Yakuta (May 17, 2007)

How about poaching it in a flavorful broth.  Any type of veggie or chicken stock (low sodium, low fat) would work.  Infuse the broth with herbs, zest of a lemon (that is the skin of the lemon that has the aromatic oil) and juice of a lemon.  Add a pinch of salt some black pepper and bring the stock to a boil.  Reduce, place the fish in it and let it poach for 15 or so minutes, covered.  The fish should be ready to serve. 

You can serve it on a bed of brown rice or anything else that your heart desires or eat it by itself in a bowl along with the flavorful broth.


----------

